# Sleeping Dogs & Puppies



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Soooo after finding my puppy Ze'eva sleeping in some of the weirdest and cutest ways possible I thought I would start a thread for others to also post pictures of their dogs sleeping in odd and cute ways. Here are three pictures I took recently of Ze'eva sleeping.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Love the 2nd picture. Adorable.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> :rofl: Love the 2nd picture. Adorable.


lol I have no idea why she thought that was the best place to sleep but I moved it there for a few hours and she jumped on the couch, walked onto the bin and then plopped over and fell asleep.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

those are sweet. 


Puppies are SO good when they are sound asleep!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I love Ze'eva! 

Here's Layla:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics-love sleeping pics!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...too cute! Love them all!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, that second one on the blue box is such a keeper!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Fraggle and Charlie, my foster weim;


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

haha I love the one of Charlie with his face in his food bowl. My friends dog sleeps like that some times it's hilarious.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> haha I love the one of Charlie with his face in his food bowl. My friends dog sleeps like that some times it's hilarious.


Haha, it was very adorable. I saw him and knew I had to take a picture real quick 'cause it was just too funny. 

Unfortunately, he woke up with yogurt and garlic plastered on his face.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's hard now to sneak up on him w/ the camera-so in the last one he is peeking!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are all so cute!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Sleepy time








favorite spot :0)
















Loves pillows!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie napping with his teddy bear....


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Izaak's favorite place to sleep is in front of my son's bed

His favorite WAY to sleep lol...well its very flattering to say the least :rofl:









This is my shorthair Paul. He is a special dog . He pulled all 3 dog beds from the room to make a chain of beds to lay in. Nobody can blame his IQ for all the problems we have lmao!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Marissa said:


> His favorite WAY to sleep lol...well its very flattering to say the least :rofl:


Looks like a spread for Playdog magizine LOL!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

:rofl: or the calendar. He could be Mr. November!!!! To bad his family jewels have already parted with him!!!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Dakota and Jackie when they were younger.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna sleeping mid dinner at 8 1/2 weeks.










Leyna sleeping after a belly rub at about 10 weeks.



















Zappa sleeping with my 5 year old on an air mattress when we were camping.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Here are my furry sleepy monsters:

(RIP) Duncan









Jenny









Roxie and Lilly










Roxie and Charly










Jenny again


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

What a fun thread! There is nothing cuter than sleeping puppies and dogs!

Kokoda the day we brought her home



















Helping my DH build the deck - it's hard work, you know!











With her buddy





















Kokoda and Onyx


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I love to see these pics!


----------

